# Anyone familiar with suzuki diagnostic software?



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have version 8.0 and the adapter cables to plug into my engine, but I am unfamiliar on how to operate the program. Does anyone have experience with hooking up, running, and pulling info with the software? I have a DF20 with a 1-4 fault code that I want to investigate.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

flyfshrmn82 said:


> I have version 8.0 and the adapter cables to plug into my engine, but I am unfamiliar on how to operate the program. Does anyone have experience with hooking up, running, and pulling info with the software? I have a DF20 with a 1-4 fault code that I want to investigate.



Are you using MEDS? If so, there is a video on their website. 

This is 6.0 but 8.0 I don't think is any different interface wise.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

jmrodandgun said:


> Are you using MEDS? If so, there is a video on their website.
> 
> This is 6.0 but 8.0 I don't think is any different interface wise.


I don't know what MEDS is, so I'm guessing that I am not using it. This is what I haved

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161395800652?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------

